# Sir Charles says the Bucks should draft Bogut



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

_from jsonline.com:_



> Barkley said if he were the Bucks' general manager, it would be a no-brainer for him to choose 7-foot center Andrew Bogut of Utah.
> 
> "Then they've got to re-sign Michael Redd," Barkley said.
> 
> ...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I think Barkley is a pretty good evaluator of talent, and he knows that all good teams have solid big men. Bogut will be that player for the Bucks.*


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I think Bogut or Williams has to be your choice. Either way you guys will do well, its all kind of how you guys run. Williams would cause matchup problems, its just whether or not you'd want a player who plays like a SF at your PF position, or run with two SF's. Bogut is solid. Not sure if he would thrive with you guys, seems like he must always have the ball in his hands, and makes sure he gets his shots and plays his game. Good luck on deciding


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Grant Hill wasn't a franchise player?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> Grant Hill wasn't a franchise player?


No. That's why Joe Dumars let him walk. That and the bum wheel he gave him on the way out. Hill was stuck in the first round. Not enough talent around him.

It's a good point.

Bogut is going to be good, but the Bucks have to put the pieces around him to make him better. It's much easier to build around a guy like Bogut than it would be to build around Marvin Williams, who you may have to wait a few years on. And even then, it's really just hard to build properly around wing players. Ask Cleveland. Look how long it took Chicago to build around Jordan. When you have a center it's easy. Just get shooters. And a garbage man powerfoward.

Of course the Bucks already have these things.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I think Barkley is a pretty good evaluator of talent, and he knows that all good teams have solid big men. Bogut will be that player for the Bucks.*


Is Bogut solid or great? Please make up your mind. Do you really draft a "solid" player with the number one pick.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Is Bogut solid or great? Please make up your mind. Do you really draft a "solid" player with the number one pick.


LOL...stop splitting hairs man. IMO, Duncan is a solid big man. Does that not mean he is great?


----------

